# Bringing it all together?



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

What do you guys use to bring everything together before the battery. I know you don't just connect everything directly to the battery do you? From the front I have nav light, trolling motor, and 12 volt access. adapter. and I will have rear troller, nav light, etc.. 

Thanks


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

The few items I have onboard all go directly to the battery, but everything has an in-line fuse before it gets to the battery.

Battery 1: front tm
Battery 2: rear tm, bilge pump, depth finder


----------



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Good idea, how do I know what size fuse(s)?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

What are you hooking up?


----------



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> What are you hooking up?



From the front, 30# troller, nav light, and a 12 volt accessory adapter. Rear will be 50# troller, nav light, bilge pump (maybe).


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2008)

All my stuff goes through a fuse panel with a few exceptions. 
All my nav. and courtesy lights, livewell fill recuirt and pump out pumps and my electronics go to a panel my bilge pumps (2) go straight to the battery through a fuse and switch.
you can do it either way just be sure that the wire you are running to a sub panel is a heavy gauge wire to handle the load

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

A fuse panel is a good way to go, and as redbug stated make sure the wiring is good enough to handle the load. If you're adding new equipment (out of the box) it should state in the instructions what size in-fuse to use for each particular piece of gear.


----------



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input, this site is great.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 9, 2008)

All of my fuses are in-line and all the wires go directly to the battery. Its not real neat looking but it gets the job done.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

Here you go (this is before I added the depth finder).


----------



## sccamper (Mar 9, 2008)

I run everything into a fuse block except TM. It runs to a self reset circuit breaker.


----------

